# What Strap for a King Seiko?



## whoelse (Oct 18, 2016)

This is my KS 45-7000, the strap I have is a bit too modern looking. Any suggestion? A matte black leather band?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I agree with Caller , it looks fine . But I also think a black strap would look great too . BTW i think your KS is a cracking looking watch , very nice . :thumbsup:


----------

